# Sparks shooting out from under the hood



## Thepeelsessions (Jun 23, 2009)

Driving to work this morning I noticed my truck slightly lunged forward a little and seemed to lose power. At the same time, only the ABS light lit up, the radio reset and I noticed a few Sparks fly out from under the hood on the passenger side. This is the side where the battery sits, right below the hood. I had to rush into work, so I didn't get a chance to take a look. The battery is from 2005. Last time I checked was a couple months ago, and I cleaned a bunch of acid build up from the posts. I'm thinking I have a bad connection somewhere. Has anyone experienced this before? Keep in mind it runs and idles fine. No startup issues.


----------



## Z_Rated (Apr 29, 2006)

Check the hold down. In other words make sure the battery wasn't hitting the hood or another metal object across the terminals. Z


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

Time Warping back to the Future????


----------



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

CMax03 said:


> Time Warping back to the Future????


Great Scott! 

The battery connections on my HB each have a rubber boot that covers the battery posts. So, I suppose, even if the hold down was wonky, the battery still wouldn't short on the underside of the hood.

There's a procedure to turn that ABS light off. Let me know if you need it.


----------

